# Clover



## Erica (Dec 11, 2011)

My New Little one. This is Clover, she is 10 months old. I am very proud of her. I just adopted her today from someone who could no longer look after her. She has so many new toys in her cage, but her favorite thing to play in is a small brown paper bag.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## lexiloo (Nov 26, 2011)

She's adorable! Congrats on your new baby


----------



## Bouv (Apr 11, 2012)

We got two more back in December I'll have to post pictures of them. Clover was quite happy to get a couple "sisters" - Hazel and Toulie!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

That first picture xD
She's just like, 'sup?'


----------

